
Founder Of OLPC: Maybe Net Neutrality Isn’t Such A Good Idea After All - rosser
http://consumerist.com/2014/08/14/founder-of-one-laptop-per-child-maybe-net-neutrality-isnt-such-a-good-idea-after-all/
======
ZenoArrow
FFS! The solution to the problem is simple, ISPs (and mobile providers) should
be competing to deliver the fattest pipe for the lowest cost, with no extra
"value add". All this stuff about "not all bits are equal" shouldn't even be
something we need to consider, if the bandwidth is abundant then any potential
issue here goes away.

As for the pacemakers vs. Netflix argument, decent web routers have something
called QoS that allow you to prioritise web content, that's at the level that
such decisions should be made, not made by ISPs and mobile providers.

